# compactsieve 2



## fukelstrulle (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mir ueberlegt den compactsieve 2 zu kaufen. Hat jemand erfahrungen damit?
Wenn ja sag mir bitte welche abmessungen der hat. Steht naemlich nicht im netz.

Gruss nick


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Servus Nick

Erfahrung habe ich keine, aber die Daten des CS II findest du hier (ein bisserl runter scrollen)


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

kann man nur empfehlen, am besten nach der UVC


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo,

hier mal mein Siebfilter (auch ein Compact Sieve II) in Aktion. In der ersten Woche konnte ich täglich ein wenig Schmutz vom Sieb wischen. Aber nun, seit zwei Tagen, ist er täglich verstopft, so dass der Überlauf in Aktion tritt. Es tut sich also in dem Teich etwas. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Er ist auch sehr einfach zu säubern, ich wische einfach mit der Hand den Dreck zusammen und werf ihn unter die Hecke. Das Gerät ist auch sehr robust gebaut. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich habe das Gerät als Vorfilter und nach der UVC-Lampe installiert.


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich kann auch etwas zur Haltbarkeit sagen - da wird nichts spröde - nichtmal die Farbe bleicht aus.
Mir ist allerdings in nun fast 3 Jahren Einsatz das Teil noch nie übergelaufen.
(mit einer Ausnahme als ich versuchsweise ne 11500-er und ne 7500-er Pumpe gleichzeitig einleiten wollte - das war dann zuviel).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ja, mit Überlaufen meinte ich auch nur den zweiten oberen Ablauf, der sich etwas höher als das Sieb befindet. Da geht jetzt häufig was durch, wenn ich nicht reinige. Passiert mir im Moment ein bis zweimal täglich.


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ist mir schon klar, aber das ist mir auch noch nie passiert.
Has du den Ablauf reduziert?

Gruß Nori


----------



## fukelstrulle (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Danke fuer die antworten.

Gruss nick


----------



## Perby (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Auf dem zweiten Foto ist fast der Zustand erreicht, dass es über das zweite oberer Rohr abläuft. Es hat sich unten am Ende des Siebes viel Dreck angesammelt, so dass das Wasser dort steht. Auf dem Sieb selbst ist auch eine schöne Dreckspur zu sehen.

Das Ablaufrohr vom Sieb habe ich nicht verjüngt, sondern von DN 75 auf 90mm zum Hauptfilter, Kammer 1 vergrößert.


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Kann es trotzdem sein, dass du zuviel Rückstau von deinem Filter bekommst - hast du eventuell die Medien zu dicht gepackt?
Würde micht interesssieren wie es ist wenn du weniger Matten verwendest.
Welcher Höhenunterschied ist zum Filter (Höhenunterschied  CS Abgang zu Abgang K1).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Gleiches Problem auch hier ... unten sammelt sich der Dreck und wenn das Sieb dichter wird, fließt es über den oberen Abfluss ab.


----------



## fukelstrulle (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich den compactsieve hole. Ist eigentlich sehr teuer.
Hat jemand noch einen gebrauchten compactsieve??


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Der CS2 ist preislich schon günstig, selbst gebraucht bekommt man die kaum unter 150 Euro. Die Frage ist, ob bei deinem kleinen Teich ein Compactsieve notwendig ist.

LG Willi


----------



## Lurchi77 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Danach suche ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen. Sind aber selten zu finden und preislich auch nur 50€ billiger als ein ganz neuer. Solltest du mal einen unter 150€ finden hat er wahrscheinlich irgend eine Macke...

Von daher tendiere ich dazu mir gleich nen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Findest du?
Wenn ich nen normalen Filter dagegen anschau - meist ein billiges Plastikgehäuse und ein paar bunte Schwämme - das kostet annähernd das Selbe!
Das Gehäuse des CS ist äußerst robust, und so ein Edelstahl-Spaltsieb kostet halt auch schon über 100,- €.

Ich finde beim CS bekommt man mehr Gegenwert. (ich hatte aber auch das Glück ein neuwertig gebrauchtes Exemplar günstig zu ergatttern)

Gruß Nori


----------



## wasserm (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Nochmal zum Überlaufen des Compaktsieves.
Seit ich nach jedem säubern des Filters mit einer Bürste über das Sieb gehe
habe ich kaum noch Probleme damit.
An sehr warmen Tagen fällt bei mir erheblich mehr Abfall an.

MfG. Wilhelm.


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ein Überlaufproblem kenn ich nicht - möglicherweise liegt es an der Aufstellung??? (etwas zu wenig Gefälle)
Ich reinige das Sieb (mit __ Wasserschlauch und Bürste) ja nur alle 1-2 Monate - an meinem Teich ist es so, dass ich froh bin, dass sich etwas Biofilm bildet, und so das Sieb noch etwas undurchlässiger wird - beim frisch gereinigten Sieb habe ich deutlich weniger "Ertrag" an Algenschmodder.

Gruß Nori


----------



## admh (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Bei mir habe ich den CS2 einfach mit zwei 45 Grad HT Rohren etwas erhöht aufgestellt. Durch Verdrehung der 2 HT Rohre kann man den Höhenunterschied feinregulieren.

Siehe Foto in Beitrag #15
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36281/page-2


----------



## Perby (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Also ich habe nochmal genau beobachtet.
Der Winkel des Siebes ist bauartbedingt vorgegeben. Rückstau habe ich nicht, dazu habe ich das Sieb angehoben und nachgeschaut. Es kommt zum Stau, wenn das Sieb einfach im unteren Bereicht dicht ist, dann steht dort das Wasser und dieses läuft über den oberen Abfluss weiter.
Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass ein Abwischen mit der Hand zwar viel Dreck entfernt, sich das Sieb aber dennoch zusetzt. Von oben sieht es sauber aus, doch die Rückseite zeigt deutliche Verschmutzungen. Ich nehme das Sieb nun häufiger raus und reinige mit einer Bürste beide Seiten.


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

@ admh:
Für mich steht dein CS immer noch zu tief - der CS-Auslauf (am Gehäuse) ist niedriger als der Abgang der __ Hel-X-Tonne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

@ Perby



> wenn das Sieb einfach im unteren Bereicht dicht ist, dann steht dort das Wasser und dieses läuft über den oberen Abfluss weiter.



Dort sollte aber im normal Betrieb ,gar kein Wasser ankommen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

@ Perby

Hallo,

so wie man deinen Filterbildern entnehmen kann, hast du immer einen leichten Rückstau vom Filter zum CS. Wenn du zwei Bögen einsetzen würdest im Abgang vom CS würde dein Filter etwas höher kommen und damit steht im CS kein Wasser mehr, so dass ein so schnelles überlaufen verhindert wird.
Weiterhin finde ich dein Filterbestückung nicht so optimal, evtl. könntest du die Filterleistung verbessern wenn du in der ersten Kammer nur Matten setzt von grob nach fein. In der zweiten Kammer dann nur die Bälle und evtl. ganz zum Schluß nochmal eine Matte zum Rückhalt der Bälle. Evtl. könnte man noch die Durchströmung von unten nach oben verbessern.
Versuchen würde ich es zumindest, besonders das höher setzen.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Rene

Den Rückstau hat er ja nicht , das Wasser steht auf dem Sieb und nicht darunter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Patrick K,

schau mal in seinen Profilbildern (Filteranlage) da sieht man das der Einlauf ins erste Becken zur hälfte mit Wasser gefüllt ist, da dieser Einlauf gerade aus dem CS kommt, wird auch im CS minimum 3,5 cm Wasserstand unter dem  Sieb sein.
Vermutlich bildet sich darum auf der unterseite ein Biofilm, welcher sehr schnell den durchfluß stoppt.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Das hatten wir ja auch als erstes vermutet ,zumindest das mit dem Rückstau .

Denn hat er geprüft und der soll nicht vorhanden sein

Da wir uns auf die getroffenen Aussagen verlassen müssen/sollen , sollten wir event. nach einer anderen lössung suchen

wenn das Wasser durch das Sieb läuft dürfte "dort" nicht nach kürzester Zeit Wasser stehen

Der Biofilm ist ja schon als schultiger gefunden, nach reinigen mit Bürste und/oder Wasserstrahl funktioniert das Sieb ja eine zeitlang, nur warum ist der nach so kurzer Zeit wieder da.
Gruss Patrick
Lies mal selber ab Beitrag 50
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35800/page-5


----------



## admh (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*



Nori schrieb:


> @ admh:
> Für mich steht dein CS immer noch zu tief - der CS-Auslauf (am Gehäuse) ist niedriger als der Abgang der __ Hel-X-Tonne.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Gut beobachtet. Ich habe das allerdings genau ausgemessen. 
Das sieht auf dem Foto so aus, weil die Tonnenwand und der Flansch nicht senkrecht stehen und zudem das Foto nicht aus der Waagerechten aufgenommen wurde.
Der Auslauf des CS2 ist 1,5cm höher als der der Zulauf zur Tonne (maßgeblich ist die Tonnenwand). Das rechte HT Rohr ist im Knickbereich tiefer.
Eine (fast) senkrechte Tonnenwand und eine massive Bauweise der Tonne wären mir lieber gewesen. 
http://www.graf-online.de/regenwass...elter/regentonnen/profi-regentonne-eckig.html
Der Mehrpreis bei Bestellware war allerdings erheblich.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Maßgeblich ist aber, wie ich schon erwähnt hab, die Höhe des Tonnenabgangs.
Ich würde da nicht so rumgeizen mit halben Zentimetern - stell den CS einfach mal um einen Rohrdurchmesser höher.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich habe noch einmal ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Der Siebfilter stand nicht in Waage. Das habe ich nun verbessert.
Ich habe auch mal ein Foto mit herausgenommenen Sieb gemacht. Das Wasser steht unten im Filter, aber bei weitem nicht so hoch, dass es das Sieb berührt oder so hoch, dass es über den zweiten Auslauf fließt.

Was aber auch gut zu erkennen ist, ist dass das Wasser nicht nur oben durch das Sieb fällt, sondern kräftig bis nach unten schießt. Ist die Pumpenleistung vielleicht zu hoch? Die Neigung des Siebes ist herstellerbedingt vorgegeben.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*



> sondern kräftig bis nach unten schießt



und das dürfte, bei einem sauberen Spaltsieb nicht sein ,da müste nach 5-10cm kein Wasser mehr zu sehen sein

vielleicht doch eine Fehlproduktion???

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

... oder falsch herum eingelegt...
So darf das Wasser jedenfalls nicht über das Sieb laufen - und zum Wasserstand im Gehäuse - der kommt von der zu niedrigen Aufstellung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich habe eben mit dem Fingernagel den Test gemacht. Es lag tatsächlich verkehrt herum. Es hat zwei verschiedene Seiten.

Aber das Bild zeigt das Sieb in richtiger Lage und das Wasser fließt auf dem Sieb nach unten.


----------



## admh (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

@Nori
Dann will ich mal nicht geizig sein. 

@Perby
Da ist mein CS2 wohl etwas neuer. Bei mir hat das Sieb einen aufgedruckten Pfeil für die Fließrichtung.


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

@ Perby:
Ich würde mal den Verkäufer bzw. den Hersteller kontaktieren und auch die Bilder mitsenden - für mich sieht das so aus, als ob das Sieb nicht in Ordnung wäre.
Mengenmässig bist mit der 5500-er bestimmt nicht an der Obergrenze...

@ admh:
Ich hab ja ne alte Version des CS, mein Sieb hat abgerundete Ecken und ne normale Kante, auf die der Kantenschutz gesteckt wird (= Oben).


Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

So, nach der ganzen Verwirrung bin ich eben im strömenden Regen (Anerkennung bitte) am Siebfilter gewesen.

Das Sieb lag vorher doch schon richtig, der Pfeil zeigt es ja auch an, in Fließrichtung. Mein Fehler war, dass das Sieb doch auchmal wöchentlich mit der Bürste gereinigt werden sollte, gerade in der Anfangszeit und viel wichtiger war die waagerechte Aufstellung. Bei mir floß ein Großteil des Wassers seitlich über die Schienen nach unten und nicht über das Sieb.

Eben habe ich es überprüft. Das Wasser läuft nun korrekt im oberen Drittel auf das Sieb und nicht weiter.

Wenn ich das Sieb andersherum reinlege, fließt es kaum durch das Sieb, sondern nur auf dem Sieb entlang. Habe es also ausprobiert. Es gibt eine richtige und eine falsche Seite.

Also:
Sieb ist in Ordnung,
Pfeilrichtung gleich Fließrichtung,
waagerechte Aufstellung, mit Wasserwaage nötig,
Reinigung auch mal mit der Bürste, etwa wöchentlich


----------



## admh (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*



Perby schrieb:


> So, nach der ganzen Verwirrung bin ich eben im strömenden Regen (Anerkennung bitte) am Siebfilter gewesen.



Gern, das kannst Du demnächst öfter machen. Heute ist Siebenschläfer.


----------



## fukelstrulle (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hi leute

was meint ihr ist es vom vorteil einen compactsieve bei einem 5.000 liter teich und 15 fischen??
Oder ist er sogar ein muss??


----------



## admh (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Schau mal in meinen oben verlinkten Beitrag, mein Profil und ... 
...ich habe 6 Goldfische.
Ich finde es von Vorteil wegen der langen Wartungsintervalle. Ansonsten dürfte der Filter deutlich überdimensioniert sein.

Aber zu Deiner Frage dürfte jeder eine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## ryohazuki (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

ich habe ein Compactsieve 2 kurz im Testlauf über bei Interesse bitte melden 

Versand möglich 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=69025076


----------



## ryohazuki (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

ich habe ein Compactsieve 2 , 250 Mircon Version zum Verkauf über wer Interesse hat möge sich bei mir melden 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=69025076


----------



## fukelstrulle (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

hi 
ich brauche keinen compactsieve 2 mehr. ich habe mir einen ews mit einem sifi filter
dahinter selber gebaut . Läuft alles super. Wer den bauplan habe will, schickt mir eine pn.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Nick,

warum lädst du den Plan nicht im Forum hoch 

Dann haben *"alle"* was davon


----------



## fukelstrulle (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

ich will das noch machen nur ich habe den noch eine bisschen umgebaut. Werde es warscheinlich erst nächste woche schaffen


----------



## neuemmendorfer (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich möchte mir jetzt sowas von einem Edelstahlbauer machen lassen und das ganze gleich etwas breiter auslegen. Was ich mich beim Blick auf den CS frage: Warum ist der Überlauf so tief? Meine Logik sagt mir: Wenn der Überlauf deutlich höher angebracht ist, dann bildet sich eine Wassersäule wenn das Sieb zu ist. Diese Wassersäule erzeugt aber einen Wasserdruck und verzögert das Überlaufen. Kann sich jemand denken, warum so tief?


----------



## Nori (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Für was soll der den höher angebracht sein - wegen Zusetzen des Siebs bestimmt nicht.
Wenn du dir den Eingang anschaust, dann siehst du auch, dass der Einlauf quasi nur ein Einsatz ist, der im grünen Gehäuse steht - da würde dann das Wasser rauslaufen.
Der Überlauf ist nur eine zusätzliche Sicherheit, die im Normalbetrieb nie durchströmt wird - da müsstest du eine Woche oder noch länger den Dreck nicht rausnehmen.
Ein Rückstau im CS ist nur bei zu kleinem Ablaufdurchmesser oder bei zu wenig Höhenunterschied zum nachfolgenden Filter gegeben.
Übrigens:
Das Gehäuse des CS ist sehr massiv gefertigt - da rentiert sich ein Edelstahlgehäuse nicht wirklich - und das Spaltsieb baut dir dein Schlosser mit Sicherheit nicht, denn das kann er gar nicht.
(das Sieb allein kostet ja schon über 100,-€, deshalb ist der CS ein Schnäppli!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Nori und alle Compactsieve 2 -Nutzer,

mit der Siebreinigung habe ich keine Probleme, ich nehme den Dreck einfach mit einer alten Kreditkarte ab und spritze das Sieb  hin und wieder mit dem Schlauch ab. Aber auf meine Frage, wie oft der Wasserbehälter zu reinigen ist, habe ich keine Antwort gefunden. Ich habe heute nämlich einmal hinunter auf den Boden des Behälters gegriffen und dort sicher 10cm feinsten  Schmodder festgestellt. Ist das bei euch auch so und nehmt ihr diesen Dreck von Zeit zu Zeit heraus? Und wie?

Vielleicht habe ich so viel Dreck in dem Behälter, weil ich an die Pumpe ( 6000l-12V) einen langen Schlauch angeschlossen und auf dem Teichboden flexibel ausgelegt habe, den ich in seiner Position nach Bedarf verschieben kann. Da ich ja keinen Filter habe, kann ich auf diese Weise etwas an Sedimenten ohne Wasserverlust aus dem System schaffen. Ich habe den Compactsieve erst seit ca. 3 Wochen angeschlossen und noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas dazu sagen, das wäre schön.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Ich reinige den Einlaufbehälter einmal im Jahr und zwar Ende Oktober, wenn ich den Filter in den Winterschlaf schicke - was sich darin absetzt ist mir egal. solange das Wasser in gewohnter Weise am Sieb ankommt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Danke Nori,

dann werde ich es auch so halten, denn das Wasser kommt am Sieb an, wenn auch vielleicht etwas wenig durch die relativ schwache Pumpe. Ich denke, man sollte den Compactsieve 2 mindestens mit einer 10000er speisen. Da ich aber sowohl den Compactsieve 2 als auch die 6000l - Pumpe nutzlos herumstehen hatte, wollte ich beides einmal ausprobieren und muss sagen, es funktioniert zwar nicht optimal aber doch ganz gut. Das staubfeine Material das durch den Wasserrückfluss bei mir leider nicht in einem Filter sondern wieder im Teich landet nervt zwar ein wenig, deshalb werde ich einmal versuchen einen feinen Filterbeutel aufzustecken oder eine Strumpfhose.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Nori,

soll der Compactsieve 2  24 Stunden durchlaufen oder kann ich ihn auch nur jeweils 2-3 Stunden einschalten, da weder ein Filter noch Pflanzenfilter damit zu versorgen ist? Und ist es egal, wo im Teich die Pumpe steht?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## laolamia (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

hallo elfriede,

bei mir sammeln sich immer larven und andere tiere drin...wenn ich den abstelle ohne das sieb abzuschuetten wuerden die wohl sterben.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Bevor ich abschalte schaue ich immer ob sich etwas auf dem Sieb befindet und zu entfernen ist, aber meistens ist da gar nichts, auch kein Schmutz. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass ich den Compactsieve 2 nicht unnötig laufen lassen will.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Elfriede, bist du Sicher, das das Sieb richtig herum im Gehäuse ist?
Scheinbar wurde die Form mal geändert, so dass man Oben und Unten schon mal verwechseln kann - das Sieb sollte sich rauh anfühlen, wenn man von Oben nach Unten darüberstreicht.
(Ich hab noch ein rel. altes Modell, da ist das Sieb Oben kantig und Unten abgerundet

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: compactsieve 2*

Hallo Nori, 

ja, mein Sieb ist auch unten gerundet und fühlt sich von oben nach unten rau an durch die Rippenstruktur. Ein Biofilm an der Unterseite bildet sich auch nicht, das Wasser fällt im ersten Drittel durch das Sieb. Die Pumpe liegt im Moment auf 1,50m Tiefe, denn von der tiefsten Stelle (2,20m) ist der Druck nicht mehr stark genug. Das Teichwasser ist völlig klar, nur auf dem Boden liegt etwas feiner Mulm. Der ausgelegte Schlauch bringt auch nur ganz wenig Mulm auf das Sieb und ich bin echt am Überlegen, ob ich den Compactsieve  2 nicht wieder abschließen soll, um nicht unsinnig Strom zu verbrauchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich habe meinen CS2 seit ca. 5 Wochen im Einsatz und kann auch davon berichten, dass sich nach ca. 1 Tag im unteren Bereich des Siebes das Wasser "staut" und dann durch den oberen Abfluss rausfließt (inklusive Algen zurück in den Teich). Wenn ich dann nur mit dem Finger einmal über das Sieb wische wo das Wasser "steht" läuft es sofort wieder durch das Sieb ab und der gewünschte Effekt hält für einige Stunden an. Es bildes sich scheinbar wirklich schnell eine Art "Biofilm" im unteren Bereich, der das Sieb zusetzt.
Ich hatte mal testweise die untere Gummidichtung entfernt...99% des Wassers fallen ja sowieso vorher durch das Sieb. Durch die fehlende Dichtung tritt der "Wasserstau" nun nicht mehr auf und ich muss den CS2 nun nur noch alle 2-3 Tage kurz grob reinigen - sprich 2 Hände voll Algenmatsch vom Sieg klauben und zum nachbarn schmeißen 
Ich lasse das ersteinmal so, denn ich kann nicht alle 4-5 Stunden zum Kasten gehen und mit dem Finger im unteren Berich den Biofilm zerstören!


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Ich nutze mal Perbys Bild - genau SO sah es bei mir auch aus...und es reicht völlig nur mit dem Finger im unteren Bereich wo das Wasser steht einmal drüberzuwischen...wie gesagt...die Dichtung entfernen hat bei mir gut geholfen...


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2014)

Stau im CS entsteht nach so kurzer Zeit zu größter Wahrscheinlichkeit durch die nachfolgende Verrohrung (Reduzierung) oder Filterstufe bzw. durch die zu niedrige Anordnung des CS gegenüber dem Rest des Filters.
Eine weitere aber eigentlich schon absehbare Ursache wäre eine zu starke Pumpe.
Selbst wenn du die feinste Durchlässigkeit des Spaltsiebs gekauft hast, entsteht nach wenigen Stunden garantiert noch kein Biofilm!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nori!

Das komisch ist ja, dass der untere Ablauf nichtmal ansatzweise "überfordert ist".
Das Wasser staut sich NICHT, weil der Abluss es nicht packt sondern weil es im unteren Bereich auf dem Sieb "steht" und sich dann so hoch staut auf dem Sieb bis es aus dem oberen Ablauf fließt. Ich habe seit meiner Teichvergrößerung immer noch den CS2 solo im Betrieb...also ohne Verjüngung oder Anschluss an einen Filter bzw. UV.
Ich versuche mal ein Video zu machen die Tage - dazu muss natürich die Gummidichtung wieder dran, da ich das Problem ohne die Dichtung ja nicht habe. Das Wasser steht auf dem Sieb....ich wische nur mit der Fingerspitze da einmal rüber und es "fällt" in Sekundenbruchteilen wieder durch die Poren und alles ist prima (für wenige Stunden)


PS: auch wenn es wie hier geschrieben "Perlen vor die Säue" ist den CS2 solo zu betreiben....seitdem ich den im Einsatz habe wurde mein Filter noch nicht gereinigt.
Hole täglich 1-2 Hände "Algenmatsch" heraus. in den vergangenen Jahren musste ich meinen Filter fast wöchentlich reinigen...dank des CS2 hat sich der Wartungsintervall offensichtlich starkt reduziert!


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2014)

Da stimmt doch dann was mit dem Sieb nicht - ich hab seit ich meinen CS hab es genau 1 mal geschafft, dass das Wasser zur oberen Leitung rausgelaufen ist - und das war als ne 7500-er Laguna zusammen mit der 11500-er Tetra da reingepumpt haben - ansonsten kenn ich sowas überhaupt nicht - auch wenn ich den CS mal ein paar Tage gar nicht anfasse.
Dann sammelt sich im unteren Bereich zwar der Algenmatsch, aber das Wasser fließt schon durch das obere Drittel des Siebs und läuft ganz normal zum unteren Auslauf ab.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
leider habe ich die Beschreibung des CSII gerade nicht vorliegen, jedoch möchte ich anmerken, dass das Gummi auch nicht unten an das Sieb kommt. Das Gummi soll lediglich dazu dienen, dass man bei Herausnahme des Siebes sich nicht verletzt. Daher wird/sollte dieses Gummi oben am Sieb angebracht werden. Warum und wieso dann der Überlauf in Aktion tritt wenn das Gummi unten auf dem Sieb aufgezogen wird k. A.. Fakt ist nur, dass das Gummi nach oben gehört. 
Beste Grüße, Dominic


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Hi Dominic,

es sind 4 Gummis dabei...aber das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung!

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...EvsxZpSuEVi3aehB3GjTd8g&bvm=bv.64764171,d.bGQ


Stimmt wenn man bei Google mal die Bildersuche startet findet man unzählige Fotos von dem Gerät OHNE die Dichtung am unteren Ende des Siebes.

Manchmal kann alles so einfach sein


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2014)

Stimmt - dieser Kantenschutz ist bei meinem CS auch Oben zwischen Sieb und der Einlaufwanne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Perby hat auf den Fotos auch die untere Dichtung montiert


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Nur ist ja auch verwirrend warum legen die 4 Gummileisten bei...passend für jede Kante??


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Apr. 2014)

@Tinky In der Anleitung die du als Link eingefügt hast ist aber auch nur von einem Gummi-U-Profil die Rede welches eben halt oben am Sieb angebracht wird. Vielleicht hast du eben ein Ersatzgummi - ich hatte jedenfalls nur ein Gummi für oben und eben die beiden seitlichen Gummischienen mit Metallverstärkung für das Sieb. Danke für das Hochladen der Beschreibung!


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Naja hochgeladen habe ich die nicht...

In der E-Bucht sind einige Anbieter, die den CS2 verkaufen. Ich habe meinen von einem Kumpel, der sich den dort geschossen hat. In der Bucht sind auch Fotos vom Kasten mit Gummiprofilen am unteren Ende aufgeführt...wahrscheinlich hat der Verkäufer so ein Teil nie im Einsatz gehabt!


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Apr. 2014)

Richtig! Wäre zumindest eine Erklärung dafür. Aber aufgrund von Verkaufsbildchen baue ich mir ja nicht etwas zusammen - dafür gibt es doch immer eine mehr oder weniger gut übersetzte Bedienungsanleitung... Oder eben ein kompetentes Forum wie unseres hier!


----------



## Nori (15. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab auch nur eine Gummileiste - seitlich ist da nichts für was auch?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (15. Apr. 2014)

Nori Du hast nur 1 Leiste? 
Also seitlich habe ich auch 2 Gummileisten damit das Wasser nicht neben dem Sieb abläuft falls da mal etwas hingelangt.
Ist ja lusitg: ich habe 4 Leisten
Dominic 3
Nori 1
Und wer die 2 ???


Auf diesem Bild sieht man die VErsion mit den beiden seitlichen Leisten

http://www.akwado.be/WebRoot/ce_fr2...F/D995/14EF/C0A8/8008/FB4B/compactsieve_2.jpg


----------



## Dominic_1975 (15. Apr. 2014)

Verrückte Welt


----------



## Perby (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte meine Filter den ganzen Winter durchlaufen lassen, da der Winter schön mild war. Im letzten Sommer hatte ich meinen Teich vergrößert und seit dem Herbst einlaufen lassen. Der Filter hat immer noch das CS vorgeschaltet und funktioniert tadellos. Der Teich ist bis zum Grund (1,7m) glasklar.
Anfangs lief der CS nicht über das zweite obere Rohr ab, obwohl durchaus einiges an Schmodder drin war. Aber die letzten Tage setzt sich das Sieb durch. Die Verrohrung verjüngt sich dahinter nicht. Das Wasser staut sich auch im Behälter nicht hoch, es steht einfach auf dem Sieb.

Ich werde auch gleich mal versuchen, die untere Dichtung zu entfernen. Bin gespannt.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Perby (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe nun auch die untere Gummidichtung weggenommen. Dann ist der Wasserstau auf dem Sieb auch sofort weg. Ich war zunächst froh, eine Lösung gefunden zu haben. Aber ich beobachtete das Sieb ein wenig und sah, dass der Dreck, der dort liegen bleibt, immer weiter nach unten wandert bzw. gespült wird. Und am Ende rutscht der Dreck zwischen Sieb und Behälterwand aufgrund der fehlenden Dichtung einfach durch und landet unter dem Sieb und fließt so zurück in den Teich. Also habe ich die Dichtung unten sofort wieder angebracht...


----------



## Dominic_1975 (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

deine erfahrung kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Das der Dreck nach dem Auftreffen auf das Sieb noch einwenig nach unten rutscht ist normal. Aber das der Dreck bis ganz unten durchsaust, kenne ich so absolut nicht. Bis ganz nach unten kann bei mir nichts gespült werden, da das Wasser vorher durch das Sieb fällt. 

Kann es sein, dass dein Sieb verstopft oder evtl. sogar verkehrt herum liegt?


----------



## Perby (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Dominic,

verkehrt herum liegt es nicht. Es ist ja unten ein Pfeil drauf, der die Fließrichtung vorgibt. Es setzt sich momentan schnell zu, das ist richtig.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Dominic_1975 (16. Apr. 2014)

hey michael,

bei deinen fotos ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass bei dir das wasser sehr schnell an der linken und rechten seite des siebes (also am äußersten rand) nach unten läuft.. ist das normal? mittag "fällt das Wasser" schön durch das sieb... auch beim druck eines pfeiles kann mal was nicht ganz richtig laufen...


----------



## Dominic_1975 (16. Apr. 2014)

hallo nochmal!
ich habe ebenfalls in deinem profil gesehen, dass du einer 16.000er pumpe dran hast. hast du viel reibungsverlust, höhenmeter etc. oder gehen annähernd 16 durch die leitung in den cs? denn dieser ist ja für max. 15 ausgelegt.... vielleicht ist einfach die wassermenge zu viel bei dir!?


----------



## Perby (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Dominic,

ich habe heute auch viel hin und her überlegt. Es läuft an den Rändern viel Wasser nach unten. Mein Eindruck ist auch, dass dort sehr viel Wasser ankommt und der CS das nicht ganz schafft bzw. ich am oberen Limit bin. Ich habe an der Pumpe den größten Schlauch dran, der passt. Der Höhenunterschied ist 75cm. Davor ist noch ein UV-Röhre geschaltet, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich viel Reibungsverluste habe. Durch die Höhe sollte von einer 16.000 er Pumpe nicht mehr als 15.000 l im Sieb ankommen und damit müsste es doch genau passen.
Ich muss wohl noch weiter überlegen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dominic_1975 (16. Apr. 2014)

kannst du deine pumpenleistung reduzieren um zu testen ob der cs über seinem limit "arbeitet"?
gruß


----------



## Perby (16. Apr. 2014)

ja, das wäre eine Idee, ich habe so einen elektronischen Drosselschalter, um die Pumpenleistung runterzuschrauben. Das werde ich mal die nächsten Tage versuchen.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (16. Apr. 2014)

ja mach das mal und poste deine erkenntnisse - schönen abend noch!


----------



## Tinky (17. Apr. 2014)

Eigentlich darf das Wasser gar nicht so weit nach unten auf das Sieb gelangen.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich ca. alle 7-10 Tage das Sieb mit einer harten Bürste von beiden Seiten gründlich reinigen muss, da andernfalls das Wasser auch zu weit über das Sieb entlangläuft. Nach dem Reinigen "fällt" es im oberen Bereich sofort durch und der Schmodder bleibt schön so auf ca. der Hälfte des Siebes liegen.


----------



## Perby (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe heute mal ein bisschen probiert. Das pumpendiagramm sagt bei meiner Förderhöhe von genau einem Meter eine Leistung von 14.000 Litern an. Das sollte doch genau passen. Wenn ich die pumpen Leistung reduziere sieht es deutlich besser aus. Aber ich muss den Regler auf höchstens die halbe Kraft stellen. Das ist schon merkwürdig. Dann scheint der cs für nur 11 bis 12tausend Liter geeignet zu sein. :O


----------



## Perby (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

ich überlege nun zwei CS II mit der Pumpe zu beschicken. Ich möchte den Bodenablauf und den Teich insgesamt mit dem Flow von 14.000l filtern. Ich möchte nicht die Pumpe drosseln. Was haltet ihr von der Idee.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (17. Apr. 2014)

hallo!
willst du dann mit einem abzweig/verteiler arbeiten? kann aus meinser sicht funktionieren,du hast dann halt zwei kisten da rumstehen... wenn es klappt und du damit leben kannst!?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (17. Apr. 2014)

apropos, nach der pumpenkennlinie würde ich nicht gehen. zuviele ungenauigkeiten dabei. nimm einen 10 liter eimer und stoppe die zeit bis der eimer voll ist. dann kannste die förderleistung deiner pumpe auf eine stunde hochrechnen . ist definitv genauer. aber die frage stellst du dir ja gar nicht mehr, richtig?


----------



## Perby (17. Apr. 2014)

Ja, ich möchte dann mit einem Abzweig arbeiten. Dass ich zwei Siebfilter dann rumstehen habe, stört mich nicht sonderlich.

Aber es gibt keine Alternative. Es gibt keinen Siebfilter, der gepumpt bis zu 16 oder 17 tsd. Liter schafft. Der Ultrasieve ist viel zu teuer und nur in Schwerkraft zu betreiben.
Oder es hat noch jemand eine andere Idee.


----------



## Perby (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Lösung gefunden und benötige keinen zweiten Siebfilter oder einen größeren oder eine kleinere Pumpe.

Wie einige User gut bemerkt haben, fließt bei mir sehr viel Wasser über den seitlichen Rand rechts und links nach unten und staut sich dort. Ich habe an dem Sieb an allen vier Seiten die Gummilippen montiert, damit der Schmutz nicht zwischen Sieb und Filtergehäuse rutschen kann. Meine Pumpe arbeitet für den Compactsieve am oberen Limit.

Ich habe mir auch die vielen Selbstbau-Siebfilter angeschaut und mir dann eine Idee geklaut. Das Wasser, was auf das Sieb trifft, muss im Fächer schmaler werden. Ich habe es nun provisorisch mit zurechtgeschnittenen Plastikteilen und Wäscheklammern probiert. Und es funktioniert super. Auch wenn ich den Pumpenschacht reinige, indem ich den Sperrschieber schließe und später öffne, bleibt auf dem Sieb nur der Schmutz liegen, der sich sehr weit unten sammelt, aber eben kein stehendes Wasser mehr.

Das Wasser soll also in der Breite betrachtet nur auf die Siebfläche und nicht seitlich auf die Gummidichtungen treffen, damit das System funktioniert.

Ich werde also demnächst mir zwei Plastikteile an die Überlaufkante ankleben und alles wird gut.

Danke an dieser Stelle auch an alle, die sich so viel Zeit nehmen, die endlosen Fragen zu beantworten oder die Bauanleitungen und Tipps einstellen. Danke.


----------



## wusi (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich schließe mich hier mal kurz mit einer Frage an!

Wieviel Mikron hat der CSII jetzt eigentlich?
Im Internet finde ich verschiedene Angaben. 250 oder 300 Mikron?

LG


----------



## Nori (22. Apr. 2014)

Beides ist möglich - kann man beim Kauf erfragen gegf. auch auswählen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## wusi (24. Apr. 2014)

Super, danke!
Hab mir schon gedacht, die Verkäufer schätzen nur bei den Angaben! 

LG


----------



## maarkus (24. Apr. 2014)

Perby, danke für den Tipp! Hab jetzt zwei kleine Holzkeile mit Wäscheklammern hingesetzt. Läuft 1A


----------



## muh.gp (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

klinke mich mal ein, da ich das Problem nach dem Winter auch hatte. Andauernd lief mein CS II in den Überlauf ab. Dann habe ich den unteren Gummi weggemacht und alles lief normal ab. Aber hält auch der ganze Dreck. Heute mal den Dampfstrahler rausgeholt, den Sieb richtig durchgepustet und siehe da, unten kommt gar mein Wasser mehr an. Alles geht hübsch durch den Sieb und in zwei Stunden habe ich mehr Dreck rausgefischt als in den letzten zwei Wochen. Ach ja, das Gummi ist unten natürlich wieder drin und auch an den Seiten läuft nichts mehr über.

Also einfach mal das große Reinigungsprogramm starten! Ich bin zufrieden!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## maarkus (24. Apr. 2014)

Bei mir war das Problem, dass es oben bereits rechts und links auf das Gummi lief. Dann hat sich der Dreck von unten her gesammelt und das Wasser lief über den Überlauf ab. Jetzt plätschert das gesamte Wasser auf das Sieb und er läuft, wie er soll.


----------



## wusi (24. Apr. 2014)

Wie stabil steht der CS2 denn eigentlich? Sprich ist er im Betrieb so schwer, dass er nicht leicht umgestoßen werden kann?
Ich denke da an Katzen, die überall dort sind, wo sie nicht sein sollen... Nicht dass die mir das Teil umwerfen.
Bzw. wenn mal ordentlich der Wind geht, also ein richtiger Sturm.

Unbegründete Angst?


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

@wusi

ja ich denke unbegründet!
Da sind gefühlt 20 Liter permanent im Behälter - auch wenn der mal abgeschaltet sein sollte.
Bei mir hat er bereits heftigen Gewitter-Böen und diverse Treffer eines Lederfußballs standgehalten.
Wichtig ist sicher die Verrohrung fest hinzubekommen...nicht, dass sich mal eine Katze da raufsetzt und der pumpt Dir den Teich leer über Nacht!

Gruß Bastian


----------



## wusi (24. Apr. 2014)

OK,  danke!
An der Verrohrung sollte es dann nicht scheitern, hoffentlich. 

LG Markus


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2014)

Wenn die Anschlüsse dran sind kann der CS normalerweise sowieso nicht umfallen - ansonsten kannst ja easy ne Umrandung rumbauen...
Gruß Nori


----------



## Perby (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen Schlussbericht abgeben. Der CSII läuft nun seit dem Frühjahr mit den Plastikecken, damit das Wasser nur über das Sieb und nicht die seitlichen Gummidichtungen läuft. Seit etwa zwei Monaten habe ich das Sieb nicht mehr rausgenommen und gesäubert. Ich habe nur den Dreck täglich mit der Hand vom Sieb gesammelt. Er setzt sich nicht zu und es steht auch kein Wasser mehr unten am Sieb. Es läuft nun perfekt und verklumpte Algen gibt es noch zu Hauf.

Der Trick war also, den Wasserfluss so seitlich zu begrenzen, dass das Wasser ausschließlich auf das Sieb trifft und nicht am Rand nach unten läuft.

Ich bin mehr als sehr zufrieden.


----------

